# Han's Zimmer Composers Roundtable



## synthpunk (Mar 26, 2018)

I figured this deserved another mention other than the commercial thread. Enjoy


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I figured this deserved another mention other than the commercial thread. Enjoy




Watched it twice now. Really great balance of music and technology chat. That wall of Moog always makes me smile!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 27, 2018)

Just a geeky detail the left side is Moog Modular in the right side is Roland System 700. * correction per Hans Roland System 100 *

Any other synth geeks get the i.d. on white synth keyboard on the right side that appears occasionally?



jononotbono said:


> Watched it twice now. Really great balance of music and technology chat. That wall of Moog always makes me smile!


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Just a geeky detail the left side is Moog Modular in the right side is Roland System 700.
> 
> Any other synth geeks get the i.d. on white synth keyboard on the right side that appears occasionally?



Ok... how much cabling has been used in that Room? In inches. Actually, in miles.


----------



## thevanman (Mar 27, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Ok... how much cabling has been used in that Room? In inches. Actually, in miles.


I recall an interview with Hans where he tells the story of how he got those modular units for pennies on the dollar when they were being thrown out cause digital was the "future" (until analog was the future again


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 27, 2018)

thevanman said:


> I recall an interview with Hans where he tells the story of how he got those modular units for pennies on the dollar when they were being thrown out cause digital was the "future" (until analog was the future again



Yeah I’m sure he said they sold Moogs to him by the Kilo! Haha! And although I was only messing about, I am now wondering how many miles of cables have been used in his studio!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 27, 2018)

Probably quite a few spools of Mogami connecting the rack gear to patchbays somewhere. Not sure some of that stuff has been turned on in a while though.  as mentioned in the video Hans reliable is Zebra these days. Very funny story about him rediscovering the original presets that he ignored.

The original technician at Media Ventures / Remote Control is quite a brilliant person named Mark Wherry. He also has designed they're custom sampler software. http://cdm.link/2012/10/interview-m...musical-instruments-hans-zimmer-collaborator/

The modular stuff is connected through patch cords on the front panels.

Did anyone catch the bit about Hans resampling his own material for Tundra?


----------



## ryanstrong (Mar 27, 2018)

I thought it was funny hearing Hans liking the Olafur Arnalds string library and being inspired and just decided to make his own library with his own players. Heh. Cuz why not.


----------



## nulautre (Mar 27, 2018)

ryanstrong said:


> I thought it was funny hearing Hans liking the Olafur Arnalds string library and being inspired and just decided to make his own library with his own players. Heh. Cuz why not.


You mean "ARNOLD... something"


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Probably quite a few spools of Mogami connecting the rack gear to patchbays somewhere. Not sure some of that stuff has been turned on in a while though.  as mentioned in the video Hans reliable is Zebra these days. Very funny story about him rediscovering the original presets that he ignored.
> 
> The original technician at Media Ventures / Remote Control is quite a brilliant person named Mark Wherry. He also has designed they're custom sampler software. http://cdm.link/2012/10/interview-m...musical-instruments-hans-zimmer-collaborator/
> 
> ...



Do you work at U-He? Please excuse my ignorance man. 
Also, yeah I have read that Wherry interview quite a while ago. I love that he creates all this stuff and everything is so custom. Such a massive scale of things!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 27, 2018)

No, although I am a beta tester. I just like to use the best IMO when I can and share knowledge.

Would be nice if R/C shared some of their inventions but I understand wanting to keep stuff to themselves as well. Just a guess but perhaps the new Spitfire sampler will have things in common with a Remote Control one?



jononotbono said:


> Do you work at U-He? Please excuse my ignorance man.
> Also, yeah I have read that Wherry interview quite a while ago. I love that he creates all this stuff and everything is so custom. Such a massive scale of things!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 27, 2018)

24 cellos 



ryanstrong said:


> I thought it was funny hearing Hans liking the Olafur Arnalds string library and being inspired and just decided to make his own library with his own players. Heh. Cuz why not.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> No, although I am a beta tester. I just like to use the best IMO when I can and share knowledge.
> 
> Would be nice if R/C shared some of their inventions but I understand wanting to keep stuff to themselves as well. Just a guess but perhaps the new Spitfire sampler will have things in common with a Remote Control one?



Oh I didn't ask if you worked at U-He as some kind of negative thing. I just wasn't sure. And I was about to say sorry for not buying Zebra etc yet! Haha! It's on my list of desperately wanted possessions but alas bills and other things need to be paid first.

Yeah, I total understand why RCP keeps their inventions mostly secret. Still, with a little bit of thought, I think you're right and the Spitfire Sampler will definitely have things in common with the SAM player. I've just re-read that Wherry interview and it makes me excited to see where things will keep going. 

I'm now thinking how much I would love a 2nd part, a practical part if you will, to the HZ Masterclass and it be solely on creating a Sample Library. No one is better at this stuff and it would be an amazing watch!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 27, 2018)

Did not take it in a negative way ? Was simply answering your question.

After Zebra then you can get, Zebra HZ, Diva, RePro, Bazille.... 




jononotbono said:


> Oh I didn't ask if you worked at U-He as some kind of negative thing. I just wasn't sure. And I was about to say sorry for not buying Zebra etc yet! Haha! It's on my list of desperately wanted possessions but alas bills and other things need to be paid first.
> 
> Yeah, I total understand why RCP keeps their inventions mostly secret. Still, with a little bit of thought, I think you're right and the Spitfire Sampler will definitely have things in common with the SAM player. I've just re-read that Wherry interview and it makes me excited to see where things will keep going.
> 
> I'm now thinking how much I would love a 2nd part, a practical part if you will, to the HZ Masterclass and it be solely on creating a Sample Library. No one is better at this stuff and it would be an amazing watch!


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Did not take it in a negative way ? Was simply answering your question.
> 
> After Zebra then you can get, Zebra HZ, Diva, RePro, Bazille....



It's all good man!


----------



## zolhof (Mar 27, 2018)

That white synthesizer is called the "20 Synthesizer" by designer Axel Hartmann. It's a beauty limited edition synth based on the Waldorf/Sledge engine and costs 20,000 Euros. A few sexy shots here.


----------



## Rctec (Mar 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Just a geeky detail the left side is Moog Modular in the right side is Roland System 700.
> 
> Any other synth geeks get the i.d. on white synth keyboard on the right side that appears occasionally?


...actually, it’s a stupidly big Roland System 100M. They where trying to clean up their warehouse in the 90’s and sold the modules to me by the weight:$25 a kilo... times have changed.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 27, 2018)

If you ever get bored with it I'll happily take it off your hands...


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Mar 27, 2018)

One of my graduated RCP intern friends pointed out that whoever managed to wrangle all the square white plates into one place really deserves a promotion...

Great conversation. Made me want to get my hands on those Arnald Olafsson libraries as much as the HZ strings.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 27, 2018)

Buying synths by the Kilo. Haha! If Pablo Escobar was into Synths.


----------



## Rctec (Mar 28, 2018)

jrgillam said:


> One of my graduated RCP intern friends pointed out that whoever managed to wrangle all the square white plates into one place really deserves a promotion...
> 
> Great conversation. Made me want to get my hands on those Arnald Olafsson libraries as much as the HZ strings.


... since no one buys cd’s anymore, you won’t know that we gave Ólafur Arnalds a ‘Thank You’ on the album... because I thought those sounds where really inspiring. I’ve never met him, but I really like his music and the aesthetic that goes with his composition. But I think it’s the versatility of something that - at first seems to be so specific as his sounds - lets me write things that couldn’t be further from his style....
Zebra? No, I don’t work for Urs or U-He, but sometimes he’ll do a little customization for me. But if I had one desert island synth... every time I think I’ve exhausted the possibilities, I find something new and appropriate with that synth. And endless hours go by noodling around, making sounds...


----------



## rottoy (Mar 28, 2018)

Who's Arnald Olafsson?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 28, 2018)

I did notice Ólafur’s name in the digital notes as well as Spitfire/Christian/Paul which would makes sense with HZ Strings being used on the score.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 28, 2018)

Rctec said:


> Arnald Olafsson



hahaha...ich vertipp mich bei seinem Namen auch immer


----------



## nulautre (Mar 28, 2018)

hahahahaha


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 28, 2018)

Haha! Classic!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 28, 2018)

Self-admitted record store geek here ...Agreed on Olafur, great inspiration going back to I am Winter, Living Room Songs, his Broadchurch work and sound design, and also his electronic band Kiasmos.



And this one...



Have loved the Icelandic music scene going back to Sigur Ros.



Hope we see the new U-he browser in ZHZ soon.



Rctec said:


> ... since no one buys cd’s anymore, you won’t know that we gave Arnald Olafsson a ‘Thank You’ on the album... because I thought those sounds where really inspiring. I’ve never met him, but I really like his music and the aesthetic that goes with his composition. But I think it’s the versatility of something that - at first seems to be so specific as his sounds - lets me write things that couldn’t be further from his style....
> Zebra? No, I don’t work for Urs or U-He, but sometimes he’ll do a little customization for me. But if I had one desert island synth... every time I think I’ve exhausted the possibilities, I find something new and appropriate with that synth. And endless hours go by noodling around, making sounds...


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 28, 2018)

Rctec said:


> ... since no one buys cd’s anymore, you won’t know that we gave Arnald Olafsson a ‘Thank You’ on the album.


When you don't have much else....you have to have hope.
*"Recording Industry Ass. says vinyl and CD sales beat digital downloads"*
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/23/riaa_says_digital_bested_by_records_cds/


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 28, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> And this one...





^
This has been my goto on the days I don't feel inspired. That synth used at 22:10 is...um...it does things to me.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 28, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> When you don't have much else....you have to have hope.
> *"Recording Industry Ass. says vinyl and CD sales beat digital downloads"*
> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/23/riaa_says_digital_bested_by_records_cds/


Permit me to snicker at the "Recording Industry Ass." acronym.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 28, 2018)

Kyle, The Oberheim 4 Voice.
http://www.vintagesynth.com/oberheim/4voice.php

You might also like the last Tycho album.



Arturia SEM-V does a fairly good SEM as well as the SEM filter in Diva.

Olafur and Nils Frahm use there Juno 60's with outboard for this vibe. DIVA is also good and TALK Uno-LX is spot on.



Kyle Preston said:


> ^
> This has been my goto on the days I don't feel inspired. That synth used at 22:10 is...um...it does things to me.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Mar 28, 2018)

I hope the maestros will forgive my little joke.


----------



## Guffy (Mar 28, 2018)

Just started watching and already loving it.

Laid back, no awkward interviewer, great atmosphere, oh and wine!
So many interesting people in one room. 
I guess i'll pop open a bottle of red and pretend i'm there instead of the darkest depths of Norway


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 28, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Kyle, The Oberheim 4 Voice.
> http://www.vintagesynth.com/oberheim/4voice.php
> 
> You might also like the last Tycho album.
> ...




The Oberheim is such a beauty - I've had my eye on DIVA for awhile. Though lately, the DIVA filters in ZebraHZ have kept me busy : )


----------



## dannymc (Mar 29, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> When you don't have much else....you have to have hope.
> *"Recording Industry Ass. says vinyl and CD sales beat digital downloads"*
> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/23/riaa_says_digital_bested_by_records_cds/



yeah but the point is artists used to be able to rely on physical media for exposure and some sort of living but with the advent of streaming there is not an artist in the world that could survive on that alone well perhaps maybe if you are Drake or Ed Sherran. most artists this days could only survive and keep doing their thing by going on tour. live performance is still the cash cow for most artists these days. 

Danny


----------



## dannymc (Mar 29, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> ^
> This has been my goto on the days I don't feel inspired. That synth used at 22:10 is...um...it does things to me.




oh yes agree, amazing depth of sound. the synth at 28.27 does even more things to me. 

Danny


----------



## Rctec (Mar 29, 2018)

nulautre said:


> hahahahaha


Unlikely...


----------



## nulautre (Mar 29, 2018)

Rctec said:


> Unlikely...


HZ liked and quoted my post... now if i can just get him to call me a twat, my life will be complete


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Mar 29, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Kyle, The Oberheim 4 Voice.
> 
> Arturia SEM-V does a fairly good SEM as well as the SEM filter in Diva.
> 
> Olafur and Nils Frahm use there Juno 60's with outboard for this vibe. DIVA is also good and TALK Uno-LX is spot on.




The oberheim 4 voice is just such a beast of an instrument, the 2 voice is also stunning. I use the Arturia SEM and it does sound nice but once I've mapped all the things I need and my controllers don't do what you ask them and they glitch or don't work at all... Being able to touch the instrument and tweak any parameter you want on a whim is very liberating.




synthpunk said:


> Kyle, The Oberheim 4 Voice.
> 
> Olafur and Nils Frahm use there Juno 60's with outboard for this vibe. DIVA is also good and TALK Uno-LX is spot on.



Juno 60, Roland RE-501, EHX Echo#1 and a MoogerFooger Ring Mod. The way he leans on the tape heads of the echo during some shots i've seen and gets that lovely flutter. It's just bliss.

The Tal U-NO-LX is very good, best £40 I think I've ever spent


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Mar 29, 2018)

ThePrioryStudio said:


> The oberheim 4 voice is just such a beast of an i...is very liberating.




Even if I didn't mention, also eye wateringly expensive.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 29, 2018)

Watched it, got a big yawn,turned it off.cant help myself.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

I played a couple notes on Zawinul's 8 Voice once and it literally knocked me on my butt. He could also make it sound like a brass section, incredible.





ThePrioryStudio said:


> Even if I didn't mention, also eye wateringly expensive.


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 30, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Kyle, The Oberheim 4 Voice.
> http://www.vintagesynth.com/oberheim/4voice.php
> 
> You might also like the last Tycho album.
> ...



_ love love Tycho. I saw them live in Chicago at the North Coast festival in 2015. Wonderful, gracious musicians who really enjoyed the crowd._


----------



## bc3po (Mar 30, 2018)

Rctec said:


> Unlikely...


I am dying right now


----------



## loolaphonic (Mar 31, 2018)

Apart from the Jupiter 4 the ob 4 voice is the only other synth that really intrigues me. Tonnes of trimmers and all voices being a bit wonky and calibrated differently, giving it life in a way you don't necessarily get with all VCOs. Closer to 4 monosynths in one if you like, rather than a typical poly


----------



## muk (Apr 1, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Watched it, got a big yawn,turned it off.cant help myself.



Found it less interesting overall than I would have expected too. I would have loved to hear more from Ramin Djawadi. Apart from his interesting work he seems to be a genuinely nice person to be around. Not saying that the others aren't, but personally it struck me particularly with Ramin Djawadi from the few things he said.


----------



## bc3po (Apr 1, 2018)

muk said:


> Found it less interesting overall than I would have expected too. I would have loved to hear more from Ramin Djawadi. Apart from his interesting work he seems to be a genuinely nice person to be around. Not saying that the others aren't, but personally it struck me particularly with Ramin Djawadi from the few things he said.


Ramin is one of the nicest and most genuine people in the industry.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 1, 2018)

muk said:


> Found it less interesting overall than I would have expected too. I would have loved to hear more from Ramin Djawadi. Apart from his interesting work he seems to be a genuinely nice person to be around. Not saying that the others aren't, but personally it struck me particularly with Ramin Djawadi from the few things he said.


That's funny, I was thinking the exact same thing. More Ramin!


----------



## NoamL (Apr 1, 2018)

muk said:


> Found it less interesting overall than I would have expected too. I would have loved to hear more from Ramin Djawadi. Apart from his interesting work he seems to be a genuinely nice person to be around. Not saying that the others aren't, but personally it struck me particularly with Ramin Djawadi from the few things he said.



You might be interested in this, I made it in 2012 during season 2 of the show.







Looking back at it some of the connections are stretches but some of them, I think are definitely intended like the way Theon's theme relates to the Stark theme. There's even more musical material in the later seasons, it became quite LOTR-ish. Or maybe even bigger in scope.


----------



## KEM (Apr 1, 2018)

I could listen to these guys talk about the Batman scores all day, if it wasn't for The Dark Knight coming out when I was 10 I wouldn't have gotten into this at all!


----------



## bc3po (Apr 1, 2018)

NoamL said:


> You might be interested in this, I made it in 2012 during season 2 of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 2, 2018)

@NoamL I absolutely love the use of motifs as demonstrated in your post. I'm embarrassed to admit I've not watched Game of Thrones, and now I think perhaps I need to, if only for the music!


----------

